

20 years before Eric Reis, there was Jeffry Timmons - durbin

Everyone seems to think that Eric Reis was the first person to suggest the process of rapid iteration to find product fit.  Jeffry Timmons was lecturing business students about a dynamic process of trial and error to find product fit 20 years ago.<p>http://www.slideshare.net/akashpai/the-timmons-model-of-the-entrepreneurial-process<p>http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/content/apr2008/sb20080423_402595.htm
======
spitfire
Before there was either Eric Reis or Jeffry Timmons there was John Boyd.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Boyd_(military_strategist)>

